# Different subjects for -te form



## Ectab

Ossu,
The Japanese te form, as I think and was taught, means something like then\so\therefore\by\of doing...
Asonde tsukareta.
I played then got tired.\ I played so I got tired.\ I got tired by playing\ I played therefore I got tired.\ I am tired of playing.
Right?
Please correct if am wrong.
This form is used to ordering multiple verbs, my question is:
Should the subject\topic of all verbs in a sentence using multiple verbs, be the same?
I mean in the sentence above, the both verbs used the same subject, could we make each verb has its own subject? for example:
Kanojo wa ore ga tazunete kite ureshiku natta.
She was pleased because I visited her.
I am not talking about tazunete, but kite. See that ore is the subject of kite, and kanojo is the topic of natta, is it right to use them that way?
Because I don't remember I heard a Japanese use them with a different subjects.
I know I could use: kara or ato-de
Kanojo wa ore ga tazunete kita kara ureshiku natta.\ Kanojo wa ore ga tazunete kita ato de ureshiku natta.(...after I visited her) strange....
But I was just wondering if we could use them this way.
thank you


----------



## DaylightDelight

Ectab said:


> Kanojo wa ore ga tazunete kite ureshiku natta.


Yes, that could work.  However this kind of sentence can easily be ambiguous and cryptic so you'd better avoid it if you can.


----------



## ktdd

I think there is no rule against different subjects.
A sentence I grabbed off the internet:
遠いところを、わざわざおいでくださってありがとうございます。
Obviously the person who has come (or "did the favor of coming") and the person who is grateful/thankful are not the same.


----------



## DaylightDelight

ktdd said:


> I think there is no rule against different subjects.


No rule, sure.  In certain contexts it can be quite acceptable.
I just wanted to point out that it *can* also be ambiguous so you'd better be careful if you use it.


----------



## frequency

Ectab said:


> Asonde tsukareta.
> I played then got tired.\ I played so I got tired.\ I got tired by playing\ I played therefore I got tired.\ I am tired of playing.


Good. te-form is difficult, but you can find information on Google. Find any one looking reliable.



> This form is used to ordering multiple verbs


Here "te" in this "tazunete kite" shows the reason of her _ureshii_, as you said above and: She was pleased because I visited her. So, as a relationship, that would rather be _・・・te ureshii_.



> Kanojo wa ore ga tazunete kite ureshiku natta. See that ore is the subject of kite, and kanojo is the topic of natta, is it right to use them that way?


Excellent! Wa is a topic marker. You're going to talk about kanojyo, so you're using wa for kanojyo. Next, who tazunete kita? It's ore. You're using ga (subject marker) to bind _ore_ and _tazunete kita_ together.

This ・・wa ・・ga is a common construction: Neko wa ore ga kite kara mo nete ita. I think you can find some examples.




> I know I could use: kara or ato-de
> Kanojo wa ore ga tazunete kita kara ureshiku natta.


Yes, good. That is the reason why she's so.



> Kanojo wa ore ga tazunete kita ato de ureshiku natta.(...after I visited her)


Your visit did nothing with her happiness or she had an occasion that made her happy after your visit. I mean that your visit wasn't the direct reason for making her happy. Or this may suggest that she was happy after you went away; she wasn't happy while she was with you. If it's true for her, say so.


----------



## Ectab

DaylightDelight said:


> you'd better avoid it if you can.


Well, I also thought so, but am trying to learn Japanese till native.
thank you


----------



## Ectab

ktdd said:


> 遠いところを、わざわざおいでくださってありがとうございます。
> Obviously the person who has come (or "did the favor of coming") and the person who is grateful/thankful are not the same.



Oh... yeah, I hear such sentences many times, but never think it that way!
thanks


----------



## Ectab

frequency said:


> Excellent! Wa is a topic marker. You're going to talk about kanojyo, so you're using wa for kanojyo. Next, who tazunete kita? It's ore. You're using ga (subject marker) to bind _ore_ and _tazunete kita_ together.
> 
> This ・・wa ・・ga is a common construction: Neko wa ore ga kite kara mo nete ita. I think you can find some examples.
> .


 
I was afraid it was wrong to use the topic and subject markers because I took a lot of time to learn how to use them (even thought it is a simple sentence), you know it is too difficult to distinguish between them!
thnx too much


----------



## frequency

Ectab said:


> you know it is too difficult to distinguish between them!


Ahaha~ good. That's just the way to say. I recommend you to memorise it, and post us anytime.


----------

